# fuel pressure



## rcfoggy (Jun 2, 2016)

What is the fuel pump pressure on a 2003 z4 with a m54 engine


----------



## bullet bob (Oct 12, 2021)

google is your friend ... Fuel pressure should be *3.5 bar +/- 0.2 (50 psi +/- 3)*.


----------

